# New Guy



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I just wanted to say hi to everyone. I've been checking out this forum for a while, but I can't open files anymore without being signed in. So I figured it was about time I joined. It's nice to see you made it out of the MTD section. A little bit about myself... I have three bolens, 650, 853, and a 1050. I've spent about $250 total to get them, so that should tell you they aren't show winners. Sorry I don't have any pictures. I'm planning on restoring all of them, but that is a little ways down the road yet.
I'm looking forward to talking with all of ya.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome aguysmiley:friends: All those for $250 sounds like you got a deal. Do they run have all or most of the parts I like your 68 Firebird you still have it :question:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard! 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
Welcome, we'll be looking forward to your resto projects. It's nice to have some more tubeframe owners here.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome aguysmiley!!! 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

aguysmiley...

Nice to have you aboard :cheers: 
With 3 Bolens tractors under your belt you’ll fit right in here.

Andy…
We need to change this to the “Multiple Bolens Forum”
arty:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep --- Bolens has really BOOMED since we took it out of the standard MTD thread... I really need to work on that original Bolens logo.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy,

Yeah us "purists" are embarrassed by what they've become!
 
Do you think that logo will work?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Hi! Glad you joined the group 'officially'. Pretty decent (for the most part) bunch of people post here.

Angel


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Andy,
> 
> Yeah us "purists" are embarrassed by what they've become!
> ...


You know, I am not a Bolens owner[but almost was] but I was in one of the big box stores, and they had this chesse a$$ pile of a tiller there with the MTD/Bolens lable. Hey I have one of those cheep MTD yardman, or Yard michine, or what ever they call it, and it works alright, but it is in noway deserving of the Bolens name. At LEAST they can do is come out with a high level searies like they did with the CC line. Sad to see them just draging a once topline name through the mud.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guys. The tractors all run and are mostly complete. The 650 has a broken axle, the 853 smokes badly, and the 1050 was owned by some Amish kids...what a mess. I'll get pictures as soon as I can. And yes I still have the bird. It's got a 400 with a 4-speed.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

"the 1050 was owned by some Amish kids..." 
I thought they were still using horse and buggy?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

They still use horses, but the kids (teenagers) can do whatever they want until they join the church. It also depends on which church they are in. Some of them can have tractors and some can't. Some allow tractors but don't allow air filled tires. It's a complicated thing that I really don't understand.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea i knew i had read where some of them could use tractors but they had to have steel wheels no rubber tires.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Boy! Sounds like a complicated, simple life!!??


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Well, I got number four in the bed of my truck. 850 with a deck and a blade for $100. I was told it ran when it was parked a few years ago. I just happened to see it by the road tonight. Another guy stopped just minutes after I got there, so I didn't even try to get the price lower. I just wonder what the lady of the house is going to say when she gets home...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice find! You did see Ingersoll444's advice....."what that! you saw me bring it home!"


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

aguysmiley 

You see, I told you that you would fit right in here.

Four is good, it’s a tractor relater number. 
Since tractors usually have 4 wheels, it only makes sense to have 4 tractors.
Then when you get a 5th tractor you will have an extra wheel for each of
the other tractors. 

But tractors usually have different front and back wheels, so you really
wont have an extra wheel for each of the first four tractors. This is why 
you need at least 6 tractors.

You really should have extra wheels for the 5th and 6th tractors
but that’s another story.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

aegt5000

That's good, man... real good.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

aguysmiley…

Nahhh… That’s nothing, I’m just starting to learn about this stuff.
Buying, finding or stealing tractors is the easy part.
Keeping them…..Now that’s the art.

For the secret’s on keeping what you accumulate, you must seek the
wisdom of Paul the Zen Master (Ingersoll444)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

" Well it WAS real cheap, and I got a guy that willing to buy just the motor for twice what I paid............."


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul...

You should write a book on this stuff. :smiles:


----------

